# 7 week old kitten GROWLS at meal times



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi again people
Poppys 7 week old baby has only just started eating solids in the last week, I havenoticed yesterday and today that when I put the food down both mum & baby go for it. The kitten swipes at mum to get her away then he hisses and growls and mum sits back until he has eaten what he wants then she eats the rest.....Is this normal behaviour?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yes it is normal for kittens to do this,  their just making sure their going to get the food as cats/kittens will step back when others start making noises and could be a dominance thing *


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes this is normal, my dainty little snow who is the smallest of the bunch is very domineering at meal times! 

They don't so much growl as make a singing noise - it's probably growling with a mouth full!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yes, perfectly normal kitten behaviour *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Very normal lol xx one of our little bundles growls at his bro's and sis at meal times too xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alfie is 8 months old now and still growls if Lola dares go near him when he's eating.. he's VERY possesive when it comes to food. Lola just ignores him now lol


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanx all....very grateful for your advice.....i'm glad this is the norm, I was worrying he was turning vicious. It is only at feeding time he does it, he is sooo loving at all other times. He has been so spoiled too as he was an only kitty


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicki love,the time to start worrying is if she dons an sas outfit before each meal with a truncheon in each pawya do think how can that grumble/growl be coming from such a small creature


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They will make this noise as young as four weeks if they are eating well. I find it quite hilarious 

Liz


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes it is quite funny now that I know its norm...he doesnt need to growl today...mum sits back and lets him eat first lol. They did have seperate bowls but mum wanted to eat out his too


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

One of my kittens growls when he is eating, even if the other kitten or our dog isn't around.

They all have separate feeding bowls but like to eat from each others. I only interfere if one appears to be getting pushed out. Occasionally that's been the dog.

Sue


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow! What beautiful kitties you have! I hope my Milo will be as handsome as your boys!


----------

